# A Schitt's Creek competition open to all Canadians



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 2, 2017)

This probably comes off as pure advertisement but gotta say this is pretty cool. CBC is giving a chance to all Canadians (Quebecs included) to meet the Schitt's Creek set, win CND$500 and plenty more Schitt. 







> The prize package includes:
> 
> 
> Return economy airfare to Toronto from the Canadian international airport closest to the winner’s residence;
> ...




Source: http://www.cbc.ca/schittscreek/blog/win-an-exclusive-set-visit

The answer to the question is Rose Apothecary (couldn't be anymore pretentious or posh of a store title lol).


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 4, 2017)

‍


----------

